# Could not copy the kernel image to /boot!

## FrankRizz0

Having issues trying to build a new kernel.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  This is the output of genkernel:

Rizz0-Built src # genkernel --menuconfig all                             

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.905                             

* Running with options: --menuconfig all                                 

grep: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory

* Linux Kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r3 for x86...             

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...                       

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak                     

*         >> Running oldconfig...                                      

* kernel: >> Cleaning...                                               

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...                                    

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':                   

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                         

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':                                                   

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                         

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2486:                                              

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':                                                

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:501: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                    

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':                                       

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:739: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                    

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:740: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                    

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2487:                                              

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':                                        

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                       

#                                                                                                    

# configuration written to .config                                                                   

#                                                                                                    

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.30-gentoo-r3 bzImage...

cp: writing `/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r3': No space left on device

* ERROR: Could not copy the kernel image to /boot!                                

* -- Grepping log... --

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash   

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                         

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':                                                   

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                         

--

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o 

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2486:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':  

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:501: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                    

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':                                       

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:739: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                    

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:740: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                    

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2487:                                              

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':                                        

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                       

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf                                                                       

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig                                                             

.config:297:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_DOCK

.config:481:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for INET_LRO

.config:722:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IP_DCCP_CCID3

.config:723:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB

.config:1304:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for PATA_HPT3X3_DMA

.config:1428:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FIXED_PHY

.config:1616:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IWL4965

.config:1803:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ISDN

.config:3264:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM

--

    3. Direct (PCI_GODIRECT)

  > 4. Any (PCI_GOANY)      

  choice[1-4?]: 4           

Support for DMA Remapping Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (DMAR) [N/y/?] (NEW) PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y                                                                                         

  PCI Express Hotplug driver (HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE) [N/m/?] n                                            

  Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

--

    Compile in debug mode (AIC94XX_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec I2O RAID support  (SCSI_DPT_I2O) [M/n/y/?] m

  AdvanSys SCSI support (SCSI_ADVANSYS) [M/n/y/?] m   

  Always IN2000 SCSI support (SCSI_IN2000) [M/n/y/?] m

  ARECA (ARC11xx/12xx/13xx/16xx) SATA/SAS RAID Host Adapter (SCSI_ARCMSR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable PCI Error Recovery Capability in Areca Driver(ARCMSR) (SCSI_ARCMSR_AER) [N/y/?] n

--

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*                                                   

* Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

*                                                          

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [Y/n/?] y

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [Y/n/?] y

--

  OCFS2 POSIX Access Control Lists (OCFS2_FS_POSIX_ACL) [N/y/?] (NEW) Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format (BTRFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y                 

Inotify file change notification support (INOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y                                         

  Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y                                             

Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y                                                                        

  Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [Y/n/?] y                

  Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [N/y/?] n

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c   

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o     

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                         

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o                                                                      

scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'get_markers':                                                    

scripts/mod/modpost.c:1534: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                      

scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'add_marker':                                                     

scripts/mod/modpost.c:1954: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                      

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/parse.o                                                                   

  HOSTLD  scripts/genksyms/genksyms                                                                  

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms                                                                           

scripts/kallsyms.c: In function 'read_symbol':                                                       

scripts/kallsyms.c:74: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                              

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CC      init/main.o             

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio       

usr/gen_init_cpio.c: In function 'cpio_mkfile':

usr/gen_init_cpio.c:357: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                           

--

  CC      init/do_mounts_md.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack_32.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o              

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/time_32.o     

init/initramfs.c: In function 'populate_rootfs':

init/initramfs.c:573: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      init/mounts.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/init.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/init_32.o      

arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack.c: In function 'print_trace_warning_symbol':

arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack.c:117: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack.c: In function 'print_trace_address':                              

arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack.c:139: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/bootflag.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/mmap.o        

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/e820.o    

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pat.o         

arch/x86/kernel/e820.c: In function 'early_panic':

arch/x86/kernel/e820.c:1231: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

arch/x86/kernel/e820.c:1232: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      kernel/cgroup.o

  CC      mm/swap_state.o

  CC      mm/swapfile.o  

  CC      kernel/cpuset.o

kernel/cpuset.c: In function 'cpuset_print_task_mems_allowed':

kernel/cpuset.c:2431: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      fs/utimes.o

  LD      security/built-in.o

  CC      crypto/api.o       

  CC      fs/stack.o         

crypto/api.c: In function 'crypto_larval_lookup':

crypto/api.c:222: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

crypto/api.c:227: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      fs/buffer.o

  CC      crypto/digest.o

  CC      crypto/compress.o

  CC      crypto/algapi.o  

crypto/algapi.c: In function 'crypto_lookup_template':

crypto/algapi.c:431: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      fs/ocfs2/built-in.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/cluster/built-in.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/dlm/built-in.o    

  CC      fs/partitions/check.o      

fs/partitions/check.c: In function 'register_disk':

fs/partitions/check.c:459: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      fs/proc/built-in.o

  LD      fs/qnx4/built-in.o

  CC      fs/quota/dquot.o  

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exstore.o

fs/quota/dquot.c: In function 'find_quota_format':

fs/quota/dquot.c:185: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nspredef.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psargs.o  

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psparse.o 

  CC      fs/reiserfs/prints.o          

fs/reiserfs/prints.c: In function 'reiserfs_printk':

fs/reiserfs/prints.c:292: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbutils.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/item_ops.o       

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbfind.o 

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbfadt.o 

drivers/acpi/acpica/tbfadt.c: In function 'acpi_tb_create_local_fadt':

/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r3/arch/x86/include/asm/string_32.h:75: warning: array subscript is above array bounds                                                                                       

--

  CC      drivers/ata/pata_marvell.o

  LD      fs/built-in.o             

  CC      sound/sound_core.o        

  CC      drivers/ata/pata_mpiix.o  

sound/sound_core.c: In function 'sound_insert_unit':

sound/sound_core.c:225: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      drivers/ata/pata_sis.o

  CC      drivers/ata/pata_triflex.o

  CC      sound/core/sound.o        

  CC      drivers/ata/ata_generic.o 

sound/core/sound.c: In function 'snd_request_other':

sound/core/sound.c:91: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      drivers/ata/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/atm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/auxdisplay/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/core.o          

drivers/base/core.c: In function 'device_add':

drivers/base/core.c:877: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

drivers/base/core.c: In function '__root_device_register':                           

drivers/base/core.c:1274: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      sound/core/control.o                                                        

  CC      drivers/base/sys.o                                                          

drivers/base/sys.c: In function 'sysdev_class_register':                              

drivers/base/sys.c:141: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      sound/core/isadma.o

  CC      drivers/base/class.o

  CC      sound/core/sound_oss.o

  CC      drivers/base/platform.o

drivers/base/platform.c: In function 'platform_device_add':

drivers/base/platform.c:247: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      sound/pci/echoaudio/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/emu10k1/built-in.o  

  CC      drivers/base/attribute_container.o

  CC      sound/pci/hda/patch_analog.o      

drivers/base/attribute_container.c: In function 'attribute_container_add_device':

drivers/base/attribute_container.c:170: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      sound/pci/hda/patch_conexant.o

  CC      drivers/base/isa.o            

  CC      drivers/base/firmware_class.o 

  CC      sound/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.o

drivers/base/firmware_class.c: In function 'fw_register_device':

drivers/base/firmware_class.c:318: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      drivers/block/paride/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/bluetooth/built-in.o   

  CC      drivers/cdrom/cdrom.o          

  CC      sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.o  

drivers/cdrom/cdrom.c: In function 'cdrom_print_info':

drivers/cdrom/cdrom.c:3379: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  LD      drivers/cdrom/built-in.o                                                      

  CC      drivers/char/mem.o                                                            

drivers/char/mem.c: In function 'chr_dev_init':                                         

drivers/char/mem.c:970: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      drivers/char/random.o                                                     

  CC      sound/pci/hda/patch_si3054.o                                              

  CC      drivers/char/tty_io.o                                                     

  CC      sound/pci/hda/patch_via.o                                                 

drivers/char/tty_io.c: In function 'tty_register_device':                           

drivers/char/tty_io.c:2849: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.o                                                     

  CC      drivers/char/n_tty.o                                                          

sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c: In function 'find_codec_preset':                             

sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:601: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  MK_FW   firmware/sb16/ima_adpcm_capture.csp.gen.S

  IHEX    firmware/sb16/ima_adpcm_capture.csp      

  MK_FW   firmware/keyspan/mpr.fw.gen.S            

  HOSTCC  firmware/ihex2fw                         

firmware/ihex2fw.c: In function 'output_records':  

firmware/ihex2fw.c:261: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                             

firmware/ihex2fw.c:266: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result                                                                                             

--

  CC      drivers/char/hw_random/core.o

  LD      arch/x86/pci/built-in.o      

  CC      arch/x86/power/cpu_32.o      

  CC      drivers/char/hw_random/intel-rng.o

drivers/char/hw_random/intel-rng.c: In function 'intel_init_hw_struct':

drivers/char/hw_random/intel-rng.c:315: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      net/core/gen_estimator.o

  LD      drivers/hwmon/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/i2c/i2c-boardinfo.o

  CC      drivers/i2c/i2c-core.o     

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function 'i2c_new_device':

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:285: warning: 'i2c_attach_client' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:434)                                                                                              

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function 'i2c_unregister_device':                                         

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:312: warning: 'client_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:357)                                                                                              

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:313: warning: 'client_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:357)                                                                                              

  CC      net/core/net_namespace.o                                                                   

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function 'i2c_del_adapter':                                               

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:653: warning: 'detach_client' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:154)                                                                                                  

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function 'i2c_register_driver':                                           

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:719: warning: 'detach_client' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:154)                                                                                                  

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function '__detach_adapter':                                              

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:788: warning: 'detach_client' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:154)                                                                                                  

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function 'i2c_attach_client':                                             

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:869: warning: 'client_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:356)                                                                                                

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:870: warning: 'client_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:356)                                                                                                

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: At top level:                                                                

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:884: warning: 'i2c_attach_client' is deprecated (declared at drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:835)                                                                                           

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:884: warning: 'i2c_attach_client' is deprecated (declared at drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:835)                                                                                           

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function 'i2c_detach_client':                                             

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:891: warning: 'client_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:357)                                                                                              

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:892: warning: 'client_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/i2c.h:357)                                                                                              

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: At top level:                                                                

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:912: warning: 'i2c_detach_client' is deprecated (declared at drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:887)                                                                                           

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:912: warning: 'i2c_detach_client' is deprecated (declared at drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:887)                                                                                           

--

  LD      drivers/i2c/chips/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/i2c/built-in.o      

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-cd.o        

  CC      net/core/skb_dma_map.o      

drivers/ide/ide-cd.c: In function 'ide_cd_probe':

drivers/ide/ide-cd.c:1829: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-lib.o

  CC      net/core/netevent.o  

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-probe.o

  CC      net/core/neighbour.o   

drivers/ide/ide-probe.c: In function 'ide_register_port':

drivers/ide/ide-probe.c:555: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

drivers/ide/ide-probe.c:569: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-taskfile.o                                                     

drivers/ide/ide-taskfile.c: In function 'ide_pio_bytes':                                 

drivers/ide/ide-taskfile.c:230: warning: 'flags' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-legacy.o

  CC      net/ipv4/inetpeer.o     

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-gd.o    

  CC      net/ipv4/protocol.o     

drivers/ide/ide-gd.c: In function 'ide_gd_probe':

drivers/ide/ide-gd.c:363: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      drivers/input/input-compat.o

  CC      drivers/input/ff-core.o     

  CC      net/ipv4/udplite.o          

  CC      drivers/input/mousedev.o    

drivers/input/mousedev.c: In function 'mousedev_create':

drivers/input/mousedev.c:878: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      net/ipv4/arp.o                                                                  

  CC      drivers/input/evdev.o                                                           

drivers/input/evdev.c: In function 'evdev_connect':                                       

drivers/input/evdev.c:819: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      net/unix/sysctl_net_unix.o

  CC      drivers/pci/search.o      

  LD      net/unix/unix.o           

  LD      net/unix/built-in.o       

  CC      net/wireless/wext.o       

drivers/pci/search.c:145: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:134)                                                                                                   

drivers/pci/search.c:145: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:134)                                                                                                   

drivers/pci/search.c:174: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:166)                                                                                                 

drivers/pci/search.c:174: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:166)                                                                                                 

--

  CC      lib/is_single_threaded.o

  CC      lib/klist.o             

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_netlink.o

  CC      lib/kobject.o              

lib/kobject.c: In function 'kset_create':

lib/kobject.c:800: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      lib/kobject_uevent.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_proc.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/sd.o       

  CC      lib/kref.o              

drivers/scsi/sd.c: In function 'sd_probe_async':

drivers/scsi/sd.c:1916: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi.o

  CC      lib/sha1.o                         

  CC      lib/show_mem.o                     

  CC      lib/string.o                       

drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi.c: In function 'iscsi_add_session':

drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi.c:678: warning: 'err' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      drivers/video/modedb.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbcvt.o 

  CC      drivers/video/backlight/lcd.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/dummycon.o

drivers/video/backlight/lcd.c: In function 'lcd_device_register':

drivers/video/backlight/lcd.c:211: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      drivers/video/geode/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o      

  LD      drivers/built-in.o            

  LD      vmlinux.o                     

  MODPOST vmlinux.o                     

WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).

--

CRC 70ccdec5

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.905

* Running with options: --menuconfig all    

* ERROR: Could not copy the kernel image to /boot!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.                                  

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*                                                                         

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

Thanks in advance for any assistance!!!

----------

## skrapasor

I'm assuming you have a separate boot partition. In that case I'm guessing it's either not mounted or full. You can run 

```
mount
```

 to check if it's mounted and 

```
sudo df -H /boot
```

 to check if it's full.

----------

## FrankRizz0

Wow, pretty easy fix, hehe.  So, if you don't mind me asking, how do I clean out the boot partition?

----------

## skrapasor

Just remove files you don't need. Mine only takes 4.5M, but I only have one kernel and not initrd.

```

skrapasor@gentoo-imac ~ $sudo ls -l /boot/*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Jul 27 15:10 /boot/boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2410304 Jul 30 10:24 /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

/boot/grub:

total 441

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    197 Jul 27 15:10 default

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     45 Jul 27 15:10 device.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8800 Jul 28 00:12 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7936 Jul 28 00:12 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7200 Jul 28 00:12 ffs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    558 Jul 30 00:22 grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7200 Jul 28 00:12 iso9660_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8640 Jul 28 00:12 jfs_stage1_5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      9 Jul 27 15:10 menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7328 Jul 28 00:12 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9728 Jul 28 00:12 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33856 Jul 28 00:12 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Jul 28 00:12 stage1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 106684 Jul 28 00:12 stage2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 106044 Jul 27 15:10 stage2.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 106684 Jul 28 00:12 stage2_eltorito

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7520 Jul 28 00:12 ufs2_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6752 Jul 28 00:12 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9352 Jul 28 00:12 xfs_stage1_5

/boot/lost+found:

total 0

```

----------

